
GCC vs. LLVM Clang Compiler Performance on AMD Threadripper 2990WX Benchmarks - xbmcuser
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=2990wx-clang-gcc&num=1
======
compilerdev
The article is about the performance of the code generated by Clang/GCC, not
the compile time one gets using them. For those interested in compile time
scaling with number of cores, below are results from testing I did on Windows
10 with latest Chrome sources:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/99ckjv/threadripper_29...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/99ckjv/threadripper_2990wx_compilation_performance_with/)

